# Indiana Corrections Officer May Be Responsible For Inmate's Death



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by theindychannel.com*

Police say a jailer in Tipton County, accused of trafficking drugs behind bars, could be responsible for the death of an inmate.

Thomas Owens, 24, allegedly delivered Oxycontin to Joshua Lee Maine, who died last week.

Authorities said they have evidence that Owens was selling drugs, but don't know if the illegal drug killed Maine.

Owens was arrested last week. He is being held on charges of trafficking contraband, including two felony counts of trafficking controlled substances.

Previous Stories:


November 3, 2005: Police Investigate Inmate's Death 
Copyright 2005 by TheIndyChannel.com All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

